# Completely stumped on connecting HR20 to the internet. (Wireless game adapter)



## Lexxon (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I've tried many a way to get my parents' HR20 onto the internet--internet connection sharing, bridging, etc etc. Nothing worked. So I went out and bought a Wireless game adapter for $20--great deal. A Belkin F5D7330 ver. 2010. I set it up and test it on 2 computers--works great.

The DirecTV Box still refuses to work. I have tried both the automatic connection (fails near instantly), and setting everything manually (I know all the settings are correct--and it gets a network connection--but still no internet), and neither works at all in the connection setup. I work in networking and IT, so I'm near certain that the numbers and such are all correct.

Is this just a dud box? We've had it for a while and nothing has ever worked to get it onto the internet. The only thing I haven't tried is the direct wire from the main router, but it's a floor away--although I could temporarily move the box to test it before I give DTV a call and try and get a replacement.

Any ideas/thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My first question is, are there two network ports on the back or just one? if there are two, make sure you are in #1. 

Personally, I have had problems in the past getting wireless to work with my HR2x devices. The only two devices that have worked for me have been the Linksys WGA600N and the Linksys WRT54G. I've also had great luck using powerline adapters, such as the ones available from DIRECTV and the SlingLink turbo series. 

I do think that there are some issues with using wireless gaming adapters... see if there is a setting in the WGA's setup for MAC address cloning. Set it to whatever it is not set to now. Most likely that won't work, but there is a chance 

Another thing to consider in my case is that my HR20 was in an entertainment center that effectively blocked much of the signal, and I had to move the WGA outside the entertainment center to make it work.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My Linksys WRT54G would not work so I took Stuart's advice and bought the WGA600N from BB and hooked it up and Lo & Behold it worked right off the bat. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Rhoq (Apr 27, 2006)

I've got the HR21-100 in my living room connected to a *Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP*. No problems at all with a Linksys WRT54G.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I wonder if Norton Security was keeping my WRT54G from working due to a Firewall setting so I am going to try it upstairs with my HR20-700 to see if I can get it working.

That would be FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm really surprised that more people don't use the DAP-1522 device. I've tried all of the previous devices (the Belkin device is junk) and have had limited success. The DAP-1522 was snap to setup, I can access it from any computer, which was a problem with other devices. Best of all it has 4 Jumbo Giga Port frame. It cost less that $100 when I got it 6 months ago.

The DAP-1522 has worked flawlessly and it supports all of my wired devices, DVR, Panasonic TH-50PZ850U and my BD 2.0 Blue Ray and I still have a port to spare!

I provided some details in this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=135412


----------



## maynardc (Dec 20, 2008)

so I'm getting the HD-DVR box from Direct Tv...I already have a wireless/cable modem (Motorola SURFboard SBG900 Cable Modem) and just bought the WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapter. Is this all I need? Or do I still need to buy Direct TV's internet connectivity device? 

thanks.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

maynardc said:


> so I'm getting the HD-DVR box from Direct Tv...I already have a wireless/cable modem (Motorola SURFboard SBG900 Cable Modem) and just bought the WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapter. Is this all I need? Or do I still need to buy Direct TV's internet connectivity device?
> 
> thanks.


WGA600N works great. I have two of them connected to two separate boxes. Configuration is a no-brainer from the D* boxes with the newer software in them.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

No that is all you need but make sure when you connect your WGA600N that you DISABLE any Firewall such as Norton Firewall particularly if you have a WEP Security Passphase as it will ask you for it but it will not be able to verify it because of the Firewall. I was on the phone with Linksys after being connected to them by Directv and they never even thought to ask me about a firewall and then after about an hour of screwing around I remembered it and disabled it (the Linksys guy told me I just had a bad WGA600N adapter) and it worked perfectly.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

richierich said:


> No that is all you need but make sure when you connect your WGA600N that you DISABLE any Firewall such as Norton Firewall particularly if you have a WEP Security Passphase as it will ask you for it but it will not be able to verify it because of the Firewall. I was on the phone with Linksys after being connected to them by Directv and they never even thought to ask me about a firewall and then after about an hour of screwing around I remembered it and disabled it (the Linksys guy told me I just had a bad WGA600N adapter) and it worked perfectly.


Norton should only affect connecting to a computer on your network, not connecting a D* box through a router to the Internet...right??? I say that because I have never had to do anything with Norton on one of my PC's for either of my D* boxes to connect to the Internet...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I am just saying what happened to me and that once I disabled Norton Firewall the WGA600N could verify my WEP Paraphrase and then it worked.


----------



## maynardc (Dec 20, 2008)

richierich said:


> No that is all you need but make sure when you connect your WGA600N that you DISABLE any Firewall such as Norton Firewall particularly if you have a WEP Security Passphase as it will ask you for it but it will not be able to verify it because of the Firewall. I was on the phone with Linksys after being connected to them by Directv and they never even thought to ask me about a firewall and then after about an hour of screwing around I remembered it and disabled it (the Linksys guy told me I just had a bad WGA600N adapter) and it worked perfectly.


thanks for the tip. so once i disable the firewall and link/pair them up successfully, it'll be ok to turn the firewall back on? was this really the result of a bad WGA600N adapter? so a good unit would still connect regardless of the firewall?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You only have to disable Norton Firewall to enter your WEP Passphrase if you use one. Once I disabled Norton Firewall the WGA600N connected with no problem. So once it does it's handshake and the Norton Firewall in Enabled it will allow the WGA600N to function without any problems. I did not have a problem with the WGA600N but the tech at Linksys said that he thought I did but he really wasn't that good at what he was doing. I knew the problem all along was with the Firewall not letting the WEP get verified by the router.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The only ways Norton firewall could have any effect would be if you are networking the by using connection sharing on a Windows computer (instead of a router) or using a Windows computer to communicate with the WGA600N to enter the password.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am using a Windows Vista Computer with Norton Firewall and using a WEP Key. The WGA600N promped me after I had hooked it to my HR20-700 for the Passphrase or actuall Key #1. I entered that key and it said "Verifying...." and then said Failed or something to that effect. It could not verify my Key because of the Norton Firewall.

I then did my thing with the Linksys tech and then disabled Norton Firewall, hung up on the tech who said I had a bad WGA600N adapter and should replace it, and then I hooked it back up to the HR20-700 and it worked fine. I had connected to the Internet via the Network selection on the Menu and it connected FINE and I was in business.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> I am using a Windows Vista Computer with Norton Firewall and using a WEP Key. The WGA600N promped me after I had hooked it to my HR20-700 for the Passphrase or actuall Key #1. I entered that key and it said "Verifying...." and then said Failed or something to that effect. It could not verify my Key because of the Norton Firewall.
> 
> I then did my thing with the Linksys tech and then disabled Norton Firewall, hung up on the tech who said I had a bad WGA600N adapter and should replace it, and then I hooked it back up to the HR20-700 and it worked fine. I had connected to the Internet via the Network selection on the Menu and it connected FINE and I was in business.


Sounds like you are using the Vista machine as an 'Authentication server' for the wireless network. In this case it is very possible that the Norton Firewall would need to be altered to pass the authentication packets. You shouldn't have to disable it completely, just configure it to allow that traffic.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BattleScott said:


> Sounds like you are using the Vista machine as an 'Authentication server' for the wireless network. In this case it is very possible that the Norton Firewall would need to be altered to pass the authentication packets. You shouldn't have to disable it completely, just configure it to allow that traffic.


Then how do I Configure it to ALLOW the traffic that I want into my system? I know very little about how Norton works. Do I have to call the Norton Customer Service people?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I have used the 'Live Chat' support option with them. It is a good tool. Ultimately, what you should have is a hardware firewall. You don't mention what type of wireless router you have, but just about all of them have this functionality built in. Using the firewall on the router will protect everything on your network. The Norton Firewall is only protecting the computer it is installed on.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Linksys WRT54GX Router.

I just found out about this link in another thread here and that is educating me about all of this Networking stuff.

http://www.portforward.com/default.htm


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

richierich said:


> I have a Linksys WRT54GX Router.
> 
> I just found out about this link in another thread here and that is educating me about all of this Networking stuff.
> 
> http://www.portforward.com/default.htm


Most definitely a good idea to educate yourself before starting to play around with the networking stuff. You can create yourself a whole lot of headaches otherwise.
Even after as there is always something else to mess with...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

That is why I don't think this MRV will catch on in a BIG WAY because the Average Joe Six Pack will not be able to do the Network thing right and neither will Grandma or Grandpa out in Podunk, USA!!!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

richierich said:


> That is why I don't think this MRV will catch on in a BIG WAY because the Average Joe Six Pack will not be able to do the Network thing right and neither will Grandma or Grandpa out in Podunk, USA!!!


Yea, that may be a true statement, but Chuck has a job that will do that for anyone who needs it and I tend to think that people are learning more about the network because they are being forced to.

PS
Nice avatar!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lexxon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've tried many a way to get my parents' HR20 onto the internet--internet connection sharing, bridging, etc etc. Nothing worked. So I went out and bought a Wireless game adapter for $20--great deal. A Belkin F5D7330 ver. 2010. I set it up and test it on 2 computers--works great.
> 
> ...


Are you setting an IP on the HR or using DHCP? Some bridges (game adapters) don't pass DHCP very well so I'd set an IP . . and mask and gateway and DNS on the HR. Just duplicate the numbers from the PC that you tested the game adapter on EXCEPT for the IP. Be sure the IP is UNIQUE on your net.


----------

